# Sexing Rabbits: How Can I Tell if my Bunny is Male or Female?



## RO STAFF 2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Link:

*Sexing Rabbits: How Can I Tell if my Bunny is Male or Female**?* (Dana Krempels, Ph.D)


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 2, 2006)

Links:

Bucks (Males/Boys) -http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml

Does (Females/Girls) -http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


----------



## Pipp (Aug 25, 2006)

Sexing a Buck: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Rabbits/rsex2.gif


Sexing a Doe: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Rabbits/rsex3.gif


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2013)

It is important when sexing rabbits of either sex, that you place fingers on either side of genital area and gently push the skin away from the area, while allowing the genitals to pop up. As seen in "M/F Photo 2" If all you do is part the fir and expose the area, you can not tell the difference until the genitals are protruding more. 






1. Female- Exposed, fur not parted, genitals not exposed.





2. Female- Fur parted and genital area exposed but not popped.





3. Female- Genital area with gentle pressure causing genitals to pop up slightly.







1. Male- Exposed, fur not parted, genitals not exposed.





2. Male- Fur parted and genital area exposed but not popped.





3. Male- Genital area with gentle pressure causing genitals to pop up slightly.


----------

